# 2001, 584 waste tank access



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Cananyone tell me how I can get access to the waste tank to clean it. Additionally, what is the best sort of solution to put in the tank to achieve a pristene interior

Thanks


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
If it is the same as my 544 then you have a trap door the same as the fresh water.
You could use Milton, it depends how clean you want it. Many other products would do the same job.

Steve


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I cannot find a trap door anywhere. The waste tank is slung under the door at the rear of the van and the fresh water is located inside it , behind the drivers seat, so isn't accessed through the floor. I just cannot find any access point to the top of the waste tank


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry David
Unable to help any further, I have answered to put this post back into the limelight :wink: 
Good luck

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

David
Do a search for 584 in
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-search.html
then look at posters and you will see who has a Hymer 584. I have checked it out and we do have quite a few. Then send them a pm to ask for advise i am sure they will not mind.

Steve


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

I have no real idea whether this will help, or if the layout is even similar, but I recently removed the grey tank from my Starline 640.
This involved jacking up the vehicle sufficiently to allow the bulk to be withdrawn under the chassis (do make sure the vehicle is secure - on axle stands &c, and there is someone available to help if anything goes wrong).
Then undo the drain mounting and remove the drain pipe. Remove the heater hose. Loosen the support straps - Oh, did I mention - first drain the tank :~)

Eventually, with all the support straps loose, the tank, in its case, will fall - support it and remove the straps. Jiggle the tank / case out from underneath the vehicle.
Once removed, access is via the large screw-on cover (which should be visible under the vehicle) - large enough to aim a jet-blaster in, and to get your hand in with a loo-brush or similar.

Re-installation is, as the Haynes Book of Lies states: "the reverse of removal": the inlet pipes are push-fits (so check positioning whilst re-fitting)

I suppose it would just be possible to jet-blast / manual clean with the tank in situ via the screw-on cover, but I'm glad I wasn't underneath it whilst cleaning it :~)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There should be a big screw cap underneath looks like the one on yopur water tank.

I use a tank cleaner that I put in when the water is half full. By the time I have driven a couple of miles its cleaned with the agitation.

Johnny F


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi Taildj,
I don't think there is one. I've got a 97 534 and mine's under the small rear boot with no top access. When I clean my fresh water tank with Aqua Pure I leave it for 12 hours then pull it off through the system into the grey water tank and then leave it in there overnight. Seems to work as we don't get smells from it. It's also a good idea to leave the outflow tap open once you've emptied on site until you get to your next stop as the driving helps to shake out any rubbish left in.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi 
I have a 05 model, as far as I can see there is no access until the tank is "dropped" down........ i always put a cleaner in after I've emptied ours....stops the problem :wink: 

Keith


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi taildj,

The advice from Mangothemadmonk and Dusty, is about the simplest solution.

I just add a full bottle of bleach to the empty waste tank, (via each drain hole in the van), fill it as I use it on site, and then slosh it all around on the way home.
Drain off upon return, and leave the waste valve open until next trip out, (very important to keep smells down). 

I only need to do this routine, about twice a year.

Jock.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

"A full bottle of bleach???????????" what does this do? It certainly does not clean your tank. Do you put a full packet of suger into your cup when you have a cup of tea?


The waste tank is situated on the underside of the vehicle at the rear end. The best way to clean it is to: close the drain off valve, mix a solution of Soda Crystals and hot water, pour the mixture into the tank through the sink, half fill the waste tank with clean water and drive the vehicle around for a couple of hours. The waste tank should now be emptied in a suitable place. Put the end of a hose into the tank through the drain off valve, turn on the water for a few minutes and flush out 2 or 3 times until the water is clear.

The best place to do this is on a camp site where there is a motorhome dump point, i.e. CC club site. I normally put the Soda Crystals and water in at home and carry out the rest of the procedure when I arrive on site.

I am of the opinion that most people tend to drain their waste tank before leaving site leaving their drain off valve open, by doing this the tank is never flushed allowing debris to dry out on the inside of the tank.

Another tip is to attach the hose to a 15mm copper pipe bent at 45 - 90 degrees, this way you can direct the water round the inside of the tank in all directions.

Regards

Drew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Drew said:


> "A full bottle of bleach???????????" what does this do? It certainly does not clean your tank. Do you put a full packet of suger into your cup when you have a cup of tea?
> 
> Drew


It's a big tank Drew, and it certainly smells the bizo for some time after. :lol:

I'll try the soda crystals next time, and see how I get on.

Jock.


----------

